# One Week Out!!!



## fyrfytr310 (Oct 18, 2019)

*You got this!*


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 18, 2019)

Yessssss.  You all are so close.

Use this weekend to brush up on concepts that need a little work, but I personally would avoid trying to learn brand new concepts. I stopped studying the Tuesday before my successful exam attempt, and it gave my brain a good rest! I spent the rest of the week organizing my notes and binders, and relaxing. I think it really helped a lot.  

Get lots of sleep Wednesday night. I had a running coach tell us years ago that as long as you get a really good night's sleep two nights before an important event, then it will help in case you don't get much sleep the night before that event. It's probably bullshit, but it's been a nice placebo for me and helps me doubt myself less if I don't get much sleep the night before something big.  (I personally didn't get much sleep the night before the exam, but was okay the day of).

Plan something fun for the weekend and get ready for the rollercoaster ride of reliving the exam for the next 5 weeks and questioning yourself    

Best of luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 18, 2019)

Is it weird that I'm kind of getting pumped to go take this exam? After six months of pulling references together and another six months of doing as many practice problems as I could reasonably get ahold of, I'm kind of excited to see what NCEES is going to bring to the table.

I mean, I'm feeling the nerves, don't get me wrong. Though, they're more like the nerves before a big game, where you know you can compete if you execute properly, rather than nerves from existential dread.

I don't know, maybe it's just me. Either way, the absolute best of luck to everyone else taking the exam next Friday. *Let's Do This!*


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> Use this weekend to brush up on concepts that need a little work, but I personally would avoid trying to learn brand new concepts. I stopped studying the Tuesday before my successful exam attempt, and it gave my brain a good rest! I spent the rest of the week organizing my notes and binders, and relaxing. I think it really helped a lot.




lusone:



txjennah PE said:


> Plan something fun for the weekend and get ready for the rollercoaster ride of reliving the exam for the next 5 weeks and questioning yourself


Five weeks, pfftt. More like 6-7 weeks. And more like 12 weeks in Pennsylvania.



Will.I.Am said:


> I'm kind of excited to see what NCEES is going to bring to the table.


@Will.I.Am be like:








Will.I.Am said:


> Is it weird that I'm kind of getting pumped to go take this exam? After six months of pulling references together and another six months of doing as many practice problems as I could reasonably get ahold of, I'm kind of excited to see what NCEES is going to bring to the table.
> 
> I mean, I'm feeling the nerves, don't get me wrong. Though, they're more like the nerves before a big game, where you know you can compete if you execute properly, rather than nerves from existential dread.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me. Either way, the absolute best of luck to everyone else taking the exam next Friday. *Let's Do This!*


No it's not weird at all. It reads like you executed a good study plan and are in the right state of mind to slay the dragon. Go kick it's ass!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 18, 2019)

You're the man, @RBHeadge PE. 

I'll be sure to let you when Ohio results are out... though I'd bet that it's right around 1:30 pm ET on the day NCEES releases them, just like it's been for years running. Here's hoping the Control Systems exam doesn't hold things up too long.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 18, 2019)

One last drive to VT...


----------



## Drewism (Oct 18, 2019)

I remember I took the Electrical Power exam last year in October and failed it. In hindsight, I was so pumped and amped. Then when I took it the second time this past April I was so apathetic. I literally showed up with an "I don't care" attitude. I thought "whatever will be, will be". Meanwhile I ended up passing. I guess mentality plays a strong part in passing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ve been envisioning my routine on exam morning.

I’m still working on calming my nerves.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I’ve been envisioning my routine on exam morning.
> 
> I’m still working on calming my nerves.


Play some music that gets you "pumped up" in the car on the way to the exam site.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 18, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Play some music that gets you "pumped up" in the car on the way to the exam site.


Highly recommend: Final Countdown, Don’t stop believin’, eye of the tiger, and livin’ on a prayer


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Oct 18, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> One last drive to VT...


You will get it, @LyceeFruit!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2019)

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll be sure to let you when Ohio results are out... though I'd bet that it's right around 1:30 pm ET on the day NCEES releases them, just like it's been for years running.


Has Ohio been _that_ consistent? I admit that I asked people to start recording the release times a few years ago but I never actually tracked the results. I'm glad someone is finding utility with the data.



Will.I.Am said:


> Here's hoping the Control Systems exam doesn't hold things up too long.





Spoiler



I'll let you know how long it may hold things up in the

"Oct 2019 Welcome to the Suck" Thread in nine days





LyceeFruit said:


> One last drive to VT...


I definitely don't want you updating me on Vermont's results in May. You got this!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Oct 18, 2019)

If anyone is taking it in San Mateo, bring a pillow or cushion for the chairs.  The convention center chairs are terrible and about 4" lower than they should be for the table height.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 18, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has Ohio been _that_ consistent? I admit that I asked people to start recording the release times a few years ago but I never actually tracked the results. I'm glad someone is finding utility with the data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's honestly one of the things driving me forward rn. "This is the last damn time I give RB info for VT!"


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 18, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I’ve been envisioning my routine on exam morning.
> 
> I’m still working on calming my nerves.


This is cheesy af, but I was on my third attempt and wanted it to be my last...so kept playing "Lose Yourself" to pump me up.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 18, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has Ohio been _that_ consistent? I admit that I asked people to start recording the release times a few years ago but I never actually tracked the results. I'm glad someone is finding utility with the data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went back and checked after I wrote that, and in the last 3 administrations, they've released at 1:23, 1:41, and sometime between 1:45 and 2:00. So, I guess it's more like 1:45, but yeah.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 18, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm glad someone is finding utility with the data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the data to nail down a good approximation for MD’s results too. I’m thinking the week of December 9.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 18, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> This is cheesy af, but I was on my third attempt and wanted it to be my last...so kept playing "Lose Yourself" to pump me up.


It’s not cheesy if it works lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 18, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> It's honestly one of the things driving me forward rn. "This is the last damn time I give RB info for VT!"


I’m pulling for you!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 18, 2019)

View attachment 14002


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 18, 2019)

pulling for you too @civilrobot


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> If anyone is taking it in San Mateo, bring a pillow or cushion for the chairs.  The convention center chairs are terrible and about 4" lower than they should be for the table height.


I'm taking the test elsewhere but I definitely ordered a seat cushion just in case. I'd rather have one than need one and not have it.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes (Oct 21, 2019)

2nd attempt for the Civil Structural afternoon portion. Best of luck to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## MDeebs PE (Oct 21, 2019)

Best of luck to everyone taking the test. I'll be taking my first attempt at HVAC&amp;R. Friday is my birthday also. Here's to hoping I'll have a nice birthday gift!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 21, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I'm taking the test elsewhere but I definitely ordered a seat cushion just in case. I'd rather have one than need one and not have it.


Same.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

So what snacks are you bringing?  

How are you getting your references from your car to the test location?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> So what snacks are you bringing?
> 
> How are you getting your references from your car to the test location?


Clif bars, gum, and a tube of nuun. Maybe steal a banana from the hotel in the morning.

Currently, trying to figure that out - I added a couple of binders to my study pile and it doesn't all fit now. Historically it's been a paper ream box and a backpack. Pretty sure I'm gonna jam all I can in there and balance a binder on top of the binders in the box *shrugs*

Something to note, try to figure out about the set up of your test site before you get there. Like are there there stairs? One year, my test site was in the one lecture hall at the college and there are small steps inside the space. There was a woman with a rolling box and she couldn't physically carry it up the stairs by herself. She had assistance bringing it up to her seat - I left before she did in the PM so I assume she had help bringing it down too or THUNKED it down the stairs lol


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 21, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Currently, trying to figure that out - I added a couple of binders to my study pile and it doesn't all fit now. Historically it's been a paper ream box and a backpack. Pretty sure I'm gonna jam all I can in there and balance a binder on top of the binders in the box *shrugs*


I would definitely recommend a hand truck and milk crates for Transpo or a teacher's folding cart for everybody that else that doesn't need a bunch of references. Don't forget a trash bag in case it's raining, it saved me on my test day







Something else that worked great was grabbing Jimmy Johns for dinner and bringing an extra sub on test day for lunch. I didn't have to worry about driving for lunch and it was easier on the stomach


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

@LyceeFruit It's funny you mention Nuun. I was thinking about bringing a Gu and taking it in right before the exam starts. I know I'm going to get hungry by the time it starts. It says that we need to get there by 7:15 AM and I'm planning to eat breakfast around 6. I just know that we aren't starting any earlier than 8. I can't focus when my stomach is growling. 

Also, here's my cart. It's collapsible and I can totally use it when this thing is over. I'm also carrying two collapsible milk crates to place under my desk for my books.  I bought the milk crates a long time ago and I don't remember where I got them from.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

@LyceeFruit Samesies with the Clif Bar. Keeping it simple. Clif Bar and water.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

@Ranger1316 Thank you for the trash bag reminder! I don't think it's supposed to rain but it doesn't cost me anything to just throw one in the back of the car just in case.

Call it overkill, but I don't care. I'm packing a small cooler and keeping it in my car with my homemade lunch in it. I'm staying in a hotel the night before so I'm not commuting directly from my house. While taking the simulated 8 hour exam a couple of weeks ago, I also simulated my meals to see how my tummy handled it. My lunch is super basic but it did the job. I'll eat like a Queen after this is all over.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> @Ranger1316 Thank you for the trash bag reminder! I don't think it's supposed to rain but it doesn't cost me anything to just throw one in the back of the car just in case.
> 
> Call it overkill, but I don't care. I'm packing a small cooler and keeping it in my car with my homemade lunch in it. I'm staying in a hotel the night before so I'm not commuting directly from my house. While taking the simulated 8 hour exam a couple of weeks ago, I also simulated my meals to see how my tummy handled it. My lunch is super basic but it did the job. I'll eat like a Queen after this is all over.


I bring a cooler too. But my test center has nothing near by and is on a college campus so not dealing with students LOL.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> @LyceeFruit It's funny you mention Nuun. I was thinking about bringing a Gu and taking it in right before the exam starts. I know I'm going to get hungry by the time it starts. It says that we need to get there by 7:15 AM and I'm planning to eat breakfast around 6. I just know that we aren't starting any earlier than 8. I can't focus when my stomach is growling.
> 
> Also, here's my cart. It's collapsible and I can totally use it when this thing is over. I'm also carrying two collapsible milk crates to place under my desk for my books.  I bought the milk crates a long time ago and I don't remember where I got them from.


I'm usually good until about 10-1030. And then my stomach is getting grumbly lol

I do nuun since I get bored with water and I plan on hiking on Saturday so I want to pre-load some electrolytes lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 21, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> So what snacks are you bringing?
> 
> How are you getting your references from your car to the test location?


Special K Protein bars and water.

I also found this industrial tote to haul my references. Now, I'm taking Geotechnical, so it's very light on codes, plus I'm 6'2" and 200+ pounds, so picking it up and hauling it just isn't an issue. If you weigh 150 and are bringing the Library of Congress, because you're taking Transpo or Structures, I'd recommend something different. It has an interlocking lid, to keep everything (relatively) dry and it's nice and strong without being too heavy or rigid, in and of itself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2019)

Anybody here taking the exam in Sacramento? It would be cool to have an EB contingent rolling deep and to decompress at lunch. Also note: parking is $10, cash.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

@Will.I.Am these are surprisingly easy to move around. We moved a ton of packed storage bins out of our garage last spring and I could pick up one of these by myself easily.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 21, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Anybody here taking the exam in Sacramento? It would be cool to have an EB contingent rolling deep and to decompress at lunch. Also note: parking is $10, cash.


Are you taking the PE this Friday??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> Are you taking the PE this Friday??


Yes sir, Civil (WRE)! What can I say, I'm a sucker for punishment. :rotflmao:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 21, 2019)

Man this conversation is giving me flashbacks. Day of the exam was super intense, but was ok. Yall are prepared; you're going to do great.

Question: has anyone else actually read the intro chapter in the MERM? (I assume the other reference manuals have the same info.) Their exam day preparations are extreme! A 2nd set of car keys on a string around your neck? Wire coat hanger? Extra glasses and contacts? Battery powered desk lamp? But the one that always stood out to me the most was "a length of rope"!?!???! What am I supposed to do with that? It's become a running joke between my wife and I when prepping for something. Don't forget your length of rope!


----------



## ads0221 (Oct 21, 2019)

Good luck to everyone taking it this week.

My word of wisdom would be to bring a jacket or sweatshirt as well as a water bottle and gum.

Keep calm and keep comfortable. DO NOT get hung up on one problem you think you know where it is, skip it and get it on the way back.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Battery powered desk lamp?


 What in the world? lol 

I skimmed the intro section in the CERM but now I want to read it.

I'm a runner and before a race, you plan everything. What you will wear, what you will eat, your entire morning routine. So I already know that I'm wearing a sweater with big pockets for my keys, and ID. Also the handbook says no sweatshirts with hoods and I am a naturally cold person. I must feel swaddled in warmth at all times or else I start yawning a lot, my eyes start to water, and I can't focus because I'm shivering.

I printed 3 copies of my exam authorization. I will have one in one of my binders, one on me, and one in my glove compartment just in case.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Question: has anyone else actually read the intro chapter in the MERM? (I assume the other reference manuals have the same info.) Their exam day preparations are extreme! A 2nd set of car keys on a string around your neck? Wire coat hanger? Extra glasses and contacts? Battery powered desk lamp? But the one that always stood out to me the most was "a length of rope"!?!???! What am I supposed to do with that? It's become a running joke between my wife and I when prepping for something. Don't forget your length of rope!


Not going to lie: my first thought after reading that was a mental image of someone pulling a hangman's noose out of their prep materials, just in case.  It's definitely time for me to put down the study materials. 

There's nothing like that in the latest edition of the CERM, though it definitely wouldn't surprise me. (And probably was in previous editions.) From my studies of that manual and his book of practice problems, I've gathered that Lindeburg is a little kooky, and this is further proof. I envision him as a mad scientist, sitting in his lair (with a full spool of rope in the corner), cranking out reference manuals for years to come, even long after NCEES has fully converted to CBT.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

I literally laughed out loud @ "full spool of rope in the corner, cranking out reference manuals"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 21, 2019)

Here's another tip! I used to do this before Engineering finals in college. CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES IN YOUR CALCULATOR.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2019)

Good luck, everyone! You're gonna do great!

@squaretaper PE, good to see you around, my friend!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 21, 2019)

From MERM 13th edition...       It is mostly good advice.

(almost readable at full screen)

Under **Prepare for the Worst**
"Imagine s Star Trek convention, square-dancing contest, construction, or auction in the next room."

View attachment 14008


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 21, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes sir, Civil (WRE)! What can I say, I'm a sucker for punishment. :rotflmao:


I'll keep you in my prayers sir....hope all goes well. Let me know how you think you did after the exam...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> From MERM 13th edition...       It is mostly good advice.
> 
> (almost readable at full screen)
> 
> ...


Haha, the "length of rope" was always my favorite tip from the MERM.  That, and if someone actually brought a battery-powered desk lamp, they should get an automatic pass.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man this conversation is giving me flashbacks. Day of the exam was super intense, but was ok. Yall are prepared; you're going to do great.
> 
> Question: has anyone else actually read the intro chapter in the MERM? (I assume the other reference manuals have the same info.) Their exam day preparations are extreme! A 2nd set of car keys on a string around your neck? Wire coat hanger? Extra glasses and contacts? Battery powered desk lamp? But the one that always stood out to me the most was "a length of rope"!?!???! What am I supposed to do with that? It's become a running joke between my wife and I when prepping for something. Don't forget your length of rope!


Recall Boondock Saints, "you and your stupid F'n rope..." but it totally saved the day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 21, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Good luck, everyone! You're gonna do great!
> 
> @squaretaper PE, good to see you around, my friend!


I only take the tests so I'm eligible for SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> I only take the tests so I'm eligible for SPAM!


And for EB Mafia!!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> From MERM 13th edition...       It is mostly good advice.
> 
> (almost readable at full screen)
> 
> ...


This is in my 15th edition CERM too. Including the lamp and the length of rope!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 21, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> This is in my 15th edition CERM too. Including the lamp and the length of rope!


I knew it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 22, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> I only take the tests so I'm eligible for SPAM!


Anyone can spam. 



leggo PE said:


> And for EB Mafia!!


lusone:


----------



## Mo84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Try to wear something light on top like a long sleeve cotton shirt and bring a jacket so you can be prepared weather you find it cold or hot inside. I wouldn't wear a sweater or t-shirt without having a back up jacket, keep it in layers. And remember to bring a permissible clock/watch.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Mo84 said:


> Try to wear something light on top like a long sleeve cotton shirt and bring a jacket so you can be prepared weather you find it cold or hot inside. Don't wear a sweater, or T-shirt without having a jacket with you. And remember to bring a permissible clock/watch.


I had to order a new watch 

I can't find my light up Batman watch


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 22, 2019)

For the first time takers: you should be at the point of ever-diminishing returns by this point in your studies; ideally you'll hit peak preparedness by tomorrow. It's probably not a good sign if you are still learning new things tomorrow.

I hit negative returns when trying to study the day before. That day is probably be spent relaxing and getting psychologically prepared for the test the next day.

In baseball terms, Monday through Wednesday is like swinging two bats in the on-deck circle. Thuesday is walking up the plate with your "walk up" music playing. Friday is when you hit it out of the park.


----------



## Mo84 (Oct 22, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I had to order a new watch
> 
> I can't find my light up Batman watch


Sorry to hear that.

I bought a $10 mechanical watch from JCPenney and a $5 small clock from Walmart. Tried to keep it basic and NCEES compliant to stay out of trouble. Although I did notice at one point during the exam the proctor was standing near me staring at the clock I had placed on the table and taking notes. I'm not sure if I was not suppose to place it on the table. He was nice enough to not interrupt me I guess.


----------



## McEng PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Highly recommend a basic watch, extra calculator (same as your other one), and EAR PLUGS. My first attempt I didn't have ear plugs and someone directly behind me was chewing ice after our lunch break....BRING EAR PLUGS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Mo84 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I bought a $10 mechanical watch from JCPenney and a $5 small clock from Walmart. Tried to keep it basic and NCEES compliant to stay out of trouble. Although I did notice at one point during the exam the proctor was standing near me staring at the clock I had placed on the table and taking notes. I'm not sure if I was not suppose to place it on the table. He was nice enough to not interrupt me I guess.


"• Examinees may wear wristwatches or place them on the floor. Clocks must be placed on the floor"

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_May-2019.pdf pg30

My Batman watch was like 8$ from the kids section in Target. Cheapest watch I could find and I have small wrists lol.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 22, 2019)

I've seen this watch recommended a lot...

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1-Classic-Resin-Digital/dp/B000GAWSDG/ref=sxin_1_ac_d_rm?ac_md=0-0-Y2FzaW8gd2F0Y2g%3D-ac_d_rm&amp;crid=2RV8WYKGTTIP4&amp;keywords=casio+watch&amp;pd_rd_i=B000GAWSDG&amp;pd_rd_r=f30e1044-b5ed-4b45-a011-13b234c9077c&amp;pd_rd_w=FjNtI&amp;pd_rd_wg=C8A4l&amp;pf_rd_p=983984df-2ad2-4c97-ba7f-4c5a90291c2b&amp;pf_rd_r=KMT9250ZBRCSQKG8PGGV&amp;psc=1&amp;qid=1571752026&amp;sprefix=casio+watch%2Caps%2C166

...but I went with this fancier one lol...

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE-1000W-1AVCF-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B0039YOHI0/ref=sr_1_13?crid=2RV8WYKGTTIP4&amp;keywords=casio+watch&amp;qid=1571752026&amp;sprefix=casio+watch%2Caps%2C166&amp;sr=8-13

The stopwatch function was perfect as I set it for 4 hours 1 minute to make sure it didn't make any sound.


----------



## Mo84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> I've seen this watch recommended a lot...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1-Classic-Resin-Digital/dp/B000GAWSDG/ref=sxin_1_ac_d_rm?ac_md=0-0-Y2FzaW8gd2F0Y2g%3D-ac_d_rm&amp;crid=2RV8WYKGTTIP4&amp;keywords=casio+watch&amp;pd_rd_i=B000GAWSDG&amp;pd_rd_r=f30e1044-b5ed-4b45-a011-13b234c9077c&amp;pd_rd_w=FjNtI&amp;pd_rd_wg=C8A4l&amp;pf_rd_p=983984df-2ad2-4c97-ba7f-4c5a90291c2b&amp;pf_rd_r=KMT9250ZBRCSQKG8PGGV&amp;psc=1&amp;qid=1571752026&amp;sprefix=casio+watch%2Caps%2C166
> 
> ...


I remember someone on this forum said they took their stop watch before the test started. There can be additional State specific rules/regulations provided couple of weeks before the exam date.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 22, 2019)

I went with the Casio watch since it was 11$ lol

and @Mo84 I think that person had a legit stop watch not a watch with a stop watch function.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE (Oct 22, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Clif bars, gum, and a tube of nuun. Maybe steal a banana from the hotel in the morning.
> 
> Currently, trying to figure that out - I added a couple of binders to my study pile and it doesn't all fit now. Historically it's been a paper ream box and a backpack. Pretty sure I'm gonna jam all I can in there and balance a binder on top of the binders in the box *shrugs*
> 
> Something to note, try to figure out about the set up of your test site before you get there. Like are there there stairs? One year, my test site was in the one lecture hall at the college and there are small steps inside the space. There was a woman with a rolling box and she couldn't physically carry it up the stairs by herself. She had assistance bringing it up to her seat - I left before she did in the PM so I assume she had help bringing it down too or THUNKED it down the stairs lol


I used a suitcase last year to carry everything. Looks like I may be bringing 2 suit cases this year. You definitely don't want to have to carry much considering the long wait in the morning for check in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Last year the start time of my test was delayed by 10 minutes or so because SO MANY people had Apple Watches and Fitbits that had to be confiscated by the proctors before the exam. It was kind of annoying.

Also my company paid for everything... like $1,500 (registration fees, prep course, books, supplies like paper and binders and tabs), but refused to pay for my $12 dollar watch.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 22, 2019)

@aspiringWRE_PE my test site is historically small. Like 2 dozen or less people and the walk from the lot into the armory isn't that far so it'll be ok for me at least. For other test sites, I definitely agree with what you're saying


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 22, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Last year the start time of my test was delayed by 10 minutes or so because SO MANY people had Apple Watches and Fitbits that had to be confiscated by the proctors before the exam. It was kind of annoying.
> 
> Also my company paid for everything... like $1,500 (registration fees, prep course, books, supplies like paper and binders and tabs), but refused to pay for my $12 dollar watch.


I'd be so happy if all I was on the hook for was 12$ for this whole process.


----------



## Mo84 (Oct 22, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I went with the Casio watch since it was 11$ lol


 good pick



LyceeFruit said:


> and @Mo84 I think that person had a legit stop watch not a watch with a stop watch function.


Ah I see. As long as these functions don't make it qualify as a smart watch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Mo84 said:


> I remember someone on this forum said they took their stop watch before the test started. There can be additional State specific rules/regulations provided couple of weeks before the exam date.


*cough* Maryland *cough*

@civilrobot Are there any weird site specific rules this year?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 22, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Last year the start time of my test was delayed by 10 minutes or so because SO MANY people had Apple Watches and Fitbits that had to be confiscated by the proctors before the exam. It was kind of annoying.
> 
> Also my company paid for everything... like $1,500 (registration fees, prep course, books, supplies like paper and binders and tabs), but refused to pay for my $12 dollar watch.


It was the same way in April in South Carolina. There were four just in my immediate vicinity and I was dumbfounded by how many were genuinely surprised lol.

I didn't worry about smaller items because my company payed for everything, including mileage, hotel, etc.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Oct 22, 2019)

So glad to be on the other side of this exam.  Good luck to all!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 22, 2019)

MDeebs said:


> Best of luck to everyone taking the test. I'll be taking my first attempt at HVAC&amp;R. Friday is my birthday also. Here's to hoping I'll have a nice birthday gift!


Yuck.  There are many better ways to spend a birthday.  I took (and passed) the FE on my birthday, then took (and passed) the PE on my brithday. Both in years where my drivers license expired on my birthday.  What a great way to add unnecessary stress to the day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 22, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> *cough* Maryland *cough*
> 
> @civilrobot Are there any weird site specific rules this year?


Not that l know of. The MD instructions encourage people to wear a watch. The only other rule that stood out to me was to avoid wearing a hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 22, 2019)

I had some Advils in case I get a headache.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 22, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Last year the start time of my test was delayed by 10 minutes or so because SO MANY people had Apple Watches and Fitbits that had to be confiscated by the proctors before the exam. It was kind of annoying.
> 
> Also my company paid for everything... like $1,500 (registration fees, prep course, books, supplies like paper and binders and tabs), but refused to pay for my $12 dollar watch.


I have an equation tattooed on my arm and was told to cover it up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 22, 2019)

Fisherman504 said:


> I have an equation tattooed on my arm and was told to cover it up.


What equation? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 22, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> For the first time takers: you should be at the point of ever-diminishing returns by this point in your studies; ideally you'll hit peak preparedness by tomorrow. It's probably not a good sign if you are still learning new things tomorrow.
> 
> I hit negative returns when trying to study the day before. That day is probably be spent relaxing and getting psychologically prepared for the test the next day.
> 
> In baseball terms, Monday through Wednesday is like swinging two bats in the on-deck circle. Thuesday is walking up the plate with your "walk up" music playing. Friday is when you hit it out of the park.


I think I plateaued about a week ago, if not before. There's no more exam knowledge fitting into my brain.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

@Will.I.Am I died like 1.5 weeks ago but rallied to make it through the weekend.

I ended my studying last night (which was my plan)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 23, 2019)

I think I’ve reached the point of diminishing returns. I will spend the day looking through my notes in my depth binder a few times. I know the breadth binder like the back of my hand.


----------



## john813_PE (Oct 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> For the first time takers: you should be at the point of ever-diminishing returns by this point in your studies; ideally you'll hit peak preparedness by tomorrow. It's probably not a good sign if you are still learning new things tomorrow.
> 
> I hit negative returns when trying to study the day before. That day is probably be spent relaxing and getting psychologically prepared for the test the next day.
> 
> In baseball terms, Monday through Wednesday is like swinging two bats in the on-deck circle. Thuesday is walking up the plate with your "walk up" music playing. Friday is when you hit it out of the park.




The day before the exam I finally "mastered" the water treatment questions involving chemistry. 

Ended up not being on the test lol. Was bittersweet lol. 

But yea, at this point I would just recommend to people making sure your notes are in an order you want them to be, binded and your tabs on your references are legible and secure. 

 Get the suitcase, wagon or whatever prepped ready for Friday. Don't want to be packing the night before looking for a suddenly missing binder or book.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 23, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> What equation? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


For some reason this looks familiar...


----------



## Atf TX (Oct 23, 2019)

Eat well! Get some good rest before the test. That's the key for the last week!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 23, 2019)

I’ve had trouble falling asleep each night this week so far. I know it’s just nerves. Thankfully, the adrenaline is getting me through each day. I have performance anxiety but I’ve learned how to cope with “upcoming big events”.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 23, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> For some reason this looks familiar...


It's part of the Standard Model.

I hope you have it memorized, it's definitely on the test tomorrow, questions 87-92.



Spoiler



answers are: F, H, G, F, F, H


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's part of the Standard Model.
> 
> I hope you have it memorized, it's definitely on the test tomorrow, questions 87-92.
> 
> ...


I will have to pull out one of my physics books &amp; check to see if I did use this equation in college...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 23, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I will have to pull out one of my physics books &amp; check to see if I did use this equation in college...


Save that for next week.

You've got more important things to do tomorrow and Friday. And you'll need to weekend to decompress.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Save that for next week.
> 
> You've got more important things to do tomorrow and Friday. And you'll need to weekend to decompress.


I'm also moving so I'm not 100% sure where the book is anyway so it wasn't gonna happen tonight. Tonight is packing &amp; Great British Bake Off. Sunday is for finding my physics for funsies book.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's part of the Standard Model.
> 
> I hope you have it memorized, it's definitely on the test tomorrow, questions 87-92.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking...
Why do you have the Standard Model tattooed on you? Seems like there should be a story.

I know a guy who used to work at LIGO. He was telling me that people that worked on the gravitation wave detection all got a tattoo of the specific wave that was detected. (He was on a different project there.)
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS866US866&amp;sxsrf=ACYBGNTW_5ubx5HxIht08yhlXcAqhclmkw:1571852880862&amp;q=ligo+gravitational+wave+tattoo&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=2ahUKEwiT-eik-LLlAhVEmuAKHZTmBiUQsAR6BAgAEAE&amp;biw=1257&amp;bih=797


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

@jean15paul_PE it's @Fisherman504 who mentioned that they have an equation tattoo'd on them. I think @RBHeadge PE is just pulling a funny lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks, I should read better,
 @Fisherman504 updates?


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Oct 23, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


A lower-back tattoo to boot.


----------



## P-E (Oct 23, 2019)

Final prep


----------



## Sirian (Oct 23, 2019)

Good luck to everyone taking the PE on Friday!

I actually booked a hotel room next to my test site to avoid the 1.5+ hour commute from my home. Money well spent, since it significantly reduced the stress of test day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2019)

It's almost here everyone. I hope everyone is prepared and ready to go for the test tomorrow. My advice is to take it easy today and try to relax. Focus on making sure you have all of your books, notes, calculator, and other misc items ready to go with you to the test site tomorrow morning. Ensure that you won't accidentally bring any forbidden (read: electronic) items into the exam room.

Get a good night's sleep tonight. You'll need it for the mental marathon tomorrow. I wouldn't advise a sleeping pill unless you know that you have eneough time that won't make you drowsy during the test tomorrow. You'll need all your faculties.

Try to have some fun tomorrow night. Spend time with friends and family. Enjoy some 'beverages'. You've earned it! The exam is over, and what's done is done. Nothing you can do but wait.

_Maybe preemptively buy a new keyboard over the weekend, y'know for when you break your F5 key at some point in the next month._

*Whatever you do, don't talk exam problems with anyone* (except NCEES) after the exam. And don't talk exam questions here! People have had their exam scores nullified in the past, and it happens more often than you'd think.

Next week we'll have up the "welcome to the suck" thread, spam thread (NCEES won't release until we get to 15k), and a new round of EB mafia. Burn off your stress there.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 24, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanks, I should read better,
> @Fisherman504 updates?


It's Pythagorean. I had an affection towards it growing up.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 24, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES won't release until we get to 15k


Challenge Accepted.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 24, 2019)

Will.I.Am said:


> Challenge Accepted.


That’s what they all say...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Oct 24, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s what they all say...


Don't worry, @ChebyshevII PE, you'll see me on the spam board. I may not get it to 15k, but it won't be for a lack of trying.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 24, 2019)

Will.I.Am said:


> Don't worry, @ChebyshevII PE, you'll see me on the spam board. I may not get it to 15k, but it won't be for a lack of trying.


That’s the spirit! I really don’t want to have to pull everyone’s weight again this exam period...


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 24, 2019)

no


----------



## a4u2fear (Oct 24, 2019)

good luck everyone.....i passed Oct 2018.  You will likely walk out not knowing whether you passed or failed, but dig down deep and stick with it and do your best.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Good luck tomorrow, everyone!

But you don't need luck! You're gonna own it!


----------



## 23and1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Good luck to all taking the exam tomorrow! You can do it!


----------



## DKS (Oct 24, 2019)

I send wishes of good luck from the great white North to all that are writing tomorrow.

Hope to see passes all around!


----------



## ads0221 (Oct 24, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Great British Bake Off


My girlfriend loves that show! Noel is hilarious as well haha.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 24, 2019)

You all got this!!!!!!!!  Best of luck tomorrow!  And then come back and spam!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 24, 2019)

Just finished a round of feel good errands which included buying a bottle of Educated Guess Cabernet Sauvignon because...well, I’m gonna need some of those tomorrow.

Thanks for the well wishes. Ready to give it my best shot tomorrow.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 24, 2019)

I apparently booked myself a suite 

TIL that a suite in Central VT is the same price (ignoring taxes) as the discounted room for my conference in Pentagon City next month


----------

